# Hip Surgery



## blueice1274 (Apr 19, 2010)

Do you think it is possible to return to EMS after having a total hip replacement?


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 19, 2010)

blueice1274 said:


> Do you think it is possible to return to EMS after having a total hip replacement?



I don't think it is impossible, depends on the person.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 19, 2010)

*Sure, except for squatting down.*

Isn't there a limit to how tightly the hip can be flexed, like 90 degrees?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 19, 2010)

lifting patients is definitely not going to make things better on a prosthetic hip.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, horse therapy aside...

I have met a handful of people who have had hip and or knee replacements who are quite active. Probably easily to the rigors of low to medium volume EMS.

That being said, they were people who made their careers in extremely physical professions and were in quite good shape to start with. I think it will depend on your overall health and fitness, a little bit of luck with your body's innate healing ability, and probably most important, a skilled surgeon who believes in rehab to a quality level of activity and not just restoring minimal function and putting you out to pasture. Uusually those surgeons are heavily involved in sports medicine and usually at an academic medical center. (Which with rare exception is better medicine than a community hospital anyway)

My observation is that rehab to that level (if possible from your health/fitness standpoint) is quite painful and requires considerable effort. It will certainly not be easy. There are also many non traditional roles for paramedics now. Hospitals, amusement parks, clinics, etc.

Your doctor should be able to give you an honest appraisal both before and after surgery as well as how your physical therapy progresses. BUt like with all things, if you need a major surgery and have all kinds of comorbidities, your chances will decrease. Depending on your current health status, it may be suggested by your doctor to improve your health pror to surgery. You may want to ask about it if he/she does not bring it up.


----------



## blueice1274 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Hip Replacement*

I have had the total hip replacement and after 15 years in EMS I was just wondering if it was possible, I havent found anybody who has. Thank You all for the replies...


----------



## firetender (Apr 19, 2010)

Depending on your stamina being on your feet, there's nothing that would prevent you from working ER.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 20, 2010)

a task is not impossible because is has never been done before, it is only impossible when it will never be done again.

---Me


----------



## rescue99 (Apr 20, 2010)

blueice1274 said:


> Do you think it is possible to return to EMS after having a total hip replacement?



I know a young FF with a year old hip who works the squad 99% of the time. That's 5-600 calls a year. He's not had any problems. 

Our 21 year old needs a new hip for the same reason as the FF mentioned. He was told his new hip would not hold up 10 years to distance running, basketball or football but he can swim, bike and climb all he wants. It's the high impact stuff that causes problems. Flexion limits depend somewhat on what type of implant.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes after surgery physical therapy really essential doctor do suggest u this for about two months or so it may be increased or decreased depends on ur recovery speed........


----------



## dba (Nov 13, 2011)

*It is possible, but it takes time and hard work*

Been there done that. I've actually had both hips replaced (long story).

Two main pieces of advice: 

Find a good orthopedic surgeon who knows that you want to return to a full range of activities, not just get back to walking. Remember hip replacements are done on 70+ year old who are just hoping to be able to walk again without pain. Your surgeon needs to understand that you want to return to your normal lifestyle, working on the ambulance, etc. Knowing that may help them decide what techniques and implant devices to to use.

Almost as important, find a great Sports oriented physical therapy. They are used to dealing with a younger crowd who expects to regain more activity. Most normal PT clinics live on the "bread & butter" joint replacements, 80 year olds who just want to walk again. A good sports PT should push you harder and longer to perform more.

That said, it took me about a year to get back to "normal" after each hip replacement. But my surgeon did clear me to go back to working on the ambulances, helicopters, etc. I also know a few firefighters who returned to full duty after hip replacements. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Cawolf86 (Nov 19, 2011)

His links in multiple threads should be removed if possible?


----------

